# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Điểm vui chơi cuối tuần ở Hà Nội và Sài Gòn (Tuần 3 Tháng 1/2018)

## hangnt

*Đã lỡ “mang tiếng” ham chơi rồi thì đừng bỏ phí những sự kiện cực vui cuối tuần này nhé, nếu không bạn sẽ tiếc lắm đấy.*
*
Hà Nội

Garage Sale “Vui Vủi Vùi Vui”*

Vừa vui chơi vừa làm việc tốt không khó đâu bạn à. Đơn giản lắm, chỉ cần rủ lũ bạn hợp "cạ", càng đông càng tốt, tới Garage Sale có cái tên nghe thôi đã thấy vui này. Bạn sẽ được thỏa sức lựa chọn những thứ nhỏ xinh đáng yêu từ rất nhiều gian hàng quần áo, đồ phụ kiện, đồ trang trí... do các nhãn hiệu thời trang, phụ kiện, đồ trang trí được yêu mến nhất của Hà Nội và những con nghiện mua sắm cùng tổ chức.



Ảnh:Facebook sự kiện
Họ là ai? An Store, Bigent, Chula, Cloud 9 by Dao, Đồn Điền, Kén, Tò he,vv… Đặc biệt, toàn bộ số tiền thu được từ sự kiện sẽ được sử dụng để xây một điểm trường mầm non và tiểu học tại thôn Bách Sơn, xã Thương Tân, huyện Bắc Mê, Hà Giang. Sự kiện diễn ra một ngày duy nhất 20/1, từ 10 giờ đến 20 giờ, tại Manzi, 14 Phan Huy Ích, Ba Đình. Nhớ là vào cửa tự do nhé.

*Hà Nội - "Tết trong ngõ nhỏ"*

“Tết trong ngõ nhỏ” là một sự kiện cực kỳ đáng yêu, từ cái tên cho đến những gì mà nó mang lại cho bạn trong những ngày cuối Đông này. Bạn sẽ được chào đón trong một không gian được chuẩn bị chu đáo, nhẹ nhàng ấm cúng, nhưng cũng hết sức rộn ràng.



Ảnh:Facebook sự kiện
Tại căn nhà giữa con ngõ nhỏ xinh của homestay Ơ Kìa Hà Nội, bạn sẽ được trầm trồ trước những tấm áo dài nhung và váy lụa treo đầy nghệ thuật, bên cạnh gốm vẽ tay của Tu hú, Thi Nguyên, rồi thưởng thức chút trà thơm và ngắm nghĩa những món đồ handmade tỉ mỉ của Flora. Hà Nội vẫn còn lạnh nên đi cùng nhau cho thêm ấm thêm vui nhé. "Tết trong ngõ nhỏ" sẽ diễn ra từ 18h30, từ 19-21/1, tại số nhà 39, ngách 39, ngõ 639 Hoàng Hoa Thám nhé.

*Hà Nội 36 phố phường*

Các “tâm hồn ăn uống” đừng sợ thiệt thòi vì vẫn có những sự kiện tuyệt vời như thế này dành cho các bạn. Sumire Tour, chương trình trải nghiệm thực tế thường kì do công ty Sumire Consluting cùng trung tâm tiếng Nhật Genki cùng tổ chức sẽ giúp bạn khám phá “kỹ” hơn thủ đô yêu dấu qua hành trình đến với mọi con phố, mọi ngóc ngách và thưởng thức từng nét văn hóa ẩm thực chứa đựng nhiều kí ức của Hà Nội xưa.



Ảnh: Facebook sự kiện
Chương trình diễn ra từ 9h00- 17h00 ngày 21/01 với lịch trình từ Nhà cổ Hà Nội đến chợ Đồng Xuân, sang Hàng Mã tới hàng Đường rồi “măm” thả phanh ở các con phố quen thuộc như Hàng Bài, Đinh Liệt…

*Im lặng cho hoa nở*

Im lặng cho hoa nở - triển lãm cá nhân của họa sỹ Vũ Đình Tuấn là một sự kiện mà những bạn trẻ yêu hội họa sẽ khó lòng bỏ qua. Sự kiện giới thiệu 21 bức tranh lụa mới của người hoạ sỹ với phong cách hội hoạ độc đáo, đem đến cho bạn những cảm xúc khác nhau và gợi mở trí tưởng tượng, sự tò mò của bạn thông qua những gương mặt tưởng vô định mà lúc lại minh triết, lúc lại trong veo. Triển lãm diễn ra cuối tuần này và kéo dài đến hết 28/1, tại Hanoi Studio, 13 Tràng Tiền.



Ảnh:Facebook sự kiện
*TP. Hồ Chí Minh

Đi chợ sách Xuân*

Ngày đẹp trời cùng đi mua sách thôi các "mọt sách" ơi. Lâu rồi mới có những sự kiện giảm đến 50% cho hàng nghìn đầu sách, vừa được nhận lì xì đầu năm mà lại còn được bốc thăm trúng thưởng nữa. Bao nhiêu sách cổ, sách hay, sách hiếm đang chờ bạn tại phiên chợ sách cực "ngầu" của Neighbourhub (Lầu 2, chung cư 42, Công trường Quốc tế). Cứ chuẩn bị tinh thần "khuân" núi sách bạn nhé.



Ảnh: Facebook sự kiện
*Phiên chợ đồ cổ Sài Gòn*

Phiên chợ hằng tuần với tên gọi thân quen khác là "Sài Gòn ve chai" đã trở nên quen thuộc với rất nhiều người có niềm say mê bất tận với những món đồ cổ, đồ cũ, những mặt hàng từ thượng vàng hạ cám được mọi người mang đến đây từ khắp mọi nơi trong nước lẫn nước ngoài từ đồ đồng, đá, gốm, sứ, tiền cổ cho đến sách báo xưa... 



Ảnh: Facebook sự kiện
Trong không gian tái hiện lại hình ảnh một góc phố cổ, bạn có thể mang về bất cứ thứ gì bạn cho là “có duyên” với mình. Phiên chợ lần này còn có chương trình giao lưu xe cổ hứa hẹn cực kỳ nhiều điều thú vị. Đừng bỏ qua cơ hội được ngắm nghía những tuyệt tác từ những thập niên 50 của thế kỷ trước. Sự kiện diễn ra tại 311/27 Nơ Trang Long, P.13, Q. Bình Thạnh.

*Xiếc quốc tế - Happy Dream Circus*

Cuối tuần này, các gia đình có các bạn nhỏ có thể cùng nhau chia sẻ những phút giây thư giãn trong chương trình xiếc quốc tế cực kỳ hấp dẫn, với các nghệ sỹ đến từ Nam Mỹ, Nhật Bản và Việt Nam, trong đó đặc biệt có sự góp mặt của thần đồng xiếc 9 tuổi từ Nhật. Khỏi phải nói chương trình sẽ cuốn hút thế nào đối với các bạn nhỏ của chúng ta. Chương trình diễn ra trong hai ngày cuối tuần tại Rạp xiếc - Sân vận động Phú Thọ - 219 Lý Thường Kiệt - P.15 - Quận 11.



Ảnh: Facebook sự kiện*
Chiếu phim ngoài trời cho trẻ em*

Chắc không bạn nhỏ nào lại không mê những bộ phim hoạt hình. Chính vì thế, cuối tuần này, bạn có thể "mua vé về tuổi thơ" cùng các bé bằng cách để các bé có một lần trải nghiệm xem bộ phim hoạt hình Aladin và cây đèn thần phiên bản năm 1992, tại một "rạp" chiếu phim ngoài trời có một không hai này. Phim được chiếu từ 18 giờ đến 20 giờ ngày chủ nhật (21/1) tại Saigon Outcast, 188/1 Nguyễn Văn Hưởng, Thảo Điền, Q. 2.

_Theo afamily_

----------

